# Poka Premium



## beatty599

Hello,

Does anyone know when Clean and Shiny are getting more stock and more of the Poka Premium range? The need is getting really bad :lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Beatty, 

I can answer this for you. 

When we get in stock for a new brand for the first time, we are a little cautious as we (obviously) don't know what sells and run rates. From past experience, we have found that even though some items sell in Europe or other parts of the world sometimes they simply don't sell as well in the UK. 

So, we initially bought in some stock and have been overwhelmed by how quickly it has sold! We cannot thank our customers enough. That has left us in a little predicament with some items which we are working hard to resolve. 

I am hoping in the next week to have another delivery and waiting for the guys at Poka to confirm this. 

Just out of interest, was there something that we don't have in stock in the range that you were/would be looking to buy? As we're always open to suggestions on new items if there is something particular you wanted.

John


----------



## beatty599

Hello John,

I very much appreciate the reply. The only thing that you don't have that I'd be interested in buying would be the Phone and headphones holder. 

But I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for when you get the Wheel Stand in! There's a few other bits but it's just a case that you've sold out of them so I'll just have to wait patiently for them. 

William


----------



## Johnnyopolis

beatty599 said:


> Hello John,
> 
> I very much appreciate the reply. The only thing that you don't have that I'd be interested in buying would be the Phone and headphones holder.
> 
> But I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for when you get the Wheel Stand in! There's a few other bits but it's just a case that you've sold out of them so I'll just have to wait patiently for them.
> 
> William


One of the staff actually asked me today about putting those in stock.

I will add them to the next order....

Wheel stands are on route too.


----------



## polt

Johnny can you let me know when wheel stand come in also.


----------



## V9DPW

polt said:


> Johnny can you let me know when wheel stand come in also.


We have a delivery on route, if you head over to the website and find the product and select "notify me when available" you will receive an email when the item is back in stock 

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...ka-premium-wheel-stand?variant=29366605971554


----------



## polt

Ordered the wheel stand &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; thanks guys will be ordering more Poka stuff in future


----------

